# Worm Dirt



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Spent the morning cleaning boat. Can anyone tell me how worm dirt can get in every crevice of a boat. I think I should be able to save some money in gas and get on plane a lot quicker now!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Worm dirt= Glitter of the sea...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to fish, as a guest, on a friend's boat in Erie.Tom asked me to pick up a flat of worms in Massillon the day I left. I bought them 2 days before leaving, went to the trouble of cutting newspapers into small pieces (now easy with today's shredders), dampening papers with cold water, rinsing dirt off worms & adding some ice cubes daily. He couldn't believe how lively the worms were & how clean his boat stayed. Worms feed off the newsprint and, when kept cold, are in great shape. No more dirty boat & better, long lasting worms. I'm sure all of you knew this, but just thought I would post it in case someone didn't.

Mike


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Best bet is to rebed your worms in something different before taking them into the boat .


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Where else should "castings" end up?..besides a garden or house plant.


----------



## bigcaptrj (Jul 25, 2013)

let it dry and use a toothbrush and a vacuum


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

I always use shredded news paper it'll dry up and come right off boat carpet been doing this ever since buddy of mine knocked box crawlers on floor during a wild erie walleye bite aftermath was bad lol


----------

